# New homes for my bettas



## Caro (Jan 24, 2006)

I found a bargain yesterday while shopping, not that I wasn't looking for better homes for each of my two bettas mind you ... Two huge vases which are about 3 times the size of the bowls I had them in before. 











This is the picture of one of the vases (the other is very similar and I was able to install an air stone in each of the vases which the bettas adore - so adorable to watch them swim through the bubbles or just float in them hehe)..

My question is this, is it possible to install a heater in each of these vases? They would probably have to be held in with suction cups. I have a spare 100 watts which came with my 20 gallon tank - would that be too powerful? I don't want to crack the vases, of course.. 

If not, which kind of heaters should I get? 

Thanks


----------



## Lumos27 (Jan 24, 2006)

How many gallons do your vases hold? 

You should never put a heater in anything less then 2 1/2 gallons IMO. You can get mini bowl heaters for 2 1/2-5 gallons. You can not  set the temperature on these. They tend to run around 80-82 degrees. 

An 100 watter would cook your betta.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Betta in a container that small is cruel! Its a shame, IMO they should have 5gals or more.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Are those real plants or plastic?
If plastic, consider removing! long finned fish can get their tails sliced badly on plastic. Consider a small java plant or anubias or cloth plants.
mousey


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

What if you went to target and got a Glass Container I saw some that were cool, 2 gal max.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

The vase looks plenty big enough to me, as long as the water gets changed often. If you want a heater though, something bigger would be best.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Matt201985 said:


> Betta in a container that small is cruel! Its a shame, IMO they should have 5gals or more.


Actually that looks like a very good home for a betta-for a vase anyway. It has an air stone, plant, and gravel, it also has a wide surface area so it is easier for the betta to get oxygen for the surface of the water. I've seen bettas kept in MUCH worse conditions...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Actually that looks like a very good home for a betta-for a vase anyway. It has an air stone, plant, and gravel, it also has a wide surface area so it is easier for the betta to get oxygen for the surface of the water. I've seen bettas kept in MUCH worse conditions...


I agree....that and they never said exactly how much water it holds


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> I agree....that and they never said exactly how much water it holds


I agree also


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Matt201985 said:


> Betta in a container that small is cruel! Its a shame, IMO they should have 5gals or more.


IMO that vase is fine.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

can't see the picture anymore


----------

